# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Πωλειται Samsung GT-S7582

## KOKAR

Πωλείται Samsung GT-S7582 δικαρτο σε άψογη κατάσταση μαζί με την αρχική του συσκευασία και θήκη προστασίας σιλικόνης
Τιμή 20 ευρώ


IMG_20180304_083213.jpg
Τα πλήρη χαρακτηριστικά ειναι
https://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galax...s7582-5876.php

Παραλαβή ΜΟΝΟ με συναντηση ,περιοχή σταθμός μετρό Αργυρουπολης

----------


## lepouras

νέα τιμή.

*15 ευρώ*

----------


## lepouras



----------

